# Good Read



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

For any that are interested, "The Australian Woodsmith" or the American equivalent has a good article on router bits and the number of profiles obtained with just three bits eg. 1/2 inch round over. 1/4 inch round over and 1/2 inch core box bit. In all, seventeen different profiles can be obtained. Regards.....AL


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Saw it in the American version. Very good reticle,


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Article! (damn autocorrect)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> For any that are interested, "The Australian Woodsmith" or the American equivalent has a good article on router bits and the number of profiles obtained with just three bits eg. 1/2 inch round over. 1/4 inch round over and 1/2 inch core box bit. In all, seventeen different profiles can be obtained. Regards.....AL



Yes Al, Good article....

Still holding that paintbrush?..............:dance3:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Having a day off from the painting James....back into it tomorrow......AL


----------

